
Somebody is just paying $5000 for you to work on any project of your choice - JasonNils
https://medium.com/@nayafia/5-000-no-strings-attached-9e7b95d33e50
======
mojoe
It'd be fascinating to see what ideas she gets sent. I'd love to know what a
bunch of people think are reasonable $5000 projects.

~~~
jaclaz
Well, you can post on medium saying that you will give away US$ 5,000 and
surely you will have a lot of reasonable (and I believe quite a few
unreasonable) such ideas/proposals. ;)

More seriously I would be more curious about the story of the original 36K
(ten years ago) the Author received by the Compton foundation for a non better
specified "project around climate change investing", how were they spent, what
came out of it, etc. Should be this one:

[http://www.comptonmentorfellowship.org/index.cfm?page=viewfe...](http://www.comptonmentorfellowship.org/index.cfm?page=viewfellow&fellowid=83FFC77A-3048-78A9-2FF8998110106256)

"Project Summary Nadia will combine research with advocacy to publicize and
promote successful efforts by foundations to use their investments to tackle
climate change. Project goals include creating a handbook that identifies the
untapped power of endowment portfolios to combat climate change, supplementing
resources on active shareholder practices. The handbook will be distributed to
foundations, investment managers and advisors, and serve as the basis for
convening experienced foundations with those new to to the field to discuss
concrete strategies and address concerns."

------
ilaksh
Hmm 5 hours.. they probably have dozens of applications.

